# Anyone use or have experience with Gooten?



## Shelly3 (Aug 4, 2016)

In researching fulfillment companies I came across a post that had several companies listed. One was called PrintIO but when I clicked the link it went to site called Gooten. Searched forums and have not seen either company mentioned so wondering if they are same company that changed names and/or if they are new.
Thanks


----------



## printpreneur (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shelly,

Did you ever give Gooten a try? If so, how was your experience with them? Thanks


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Their site is sleek and it looks pretty easy to signup and use. I would love to hear from a customer who has tried it as well.


----------

